#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  У ламы просят чудо

## Galina

*Российские политики едут за духовной силой к нетленному монаху*

Самые видные политические деятели России приезжают к нетленному телу ламы Даши Доржо Итигэлова, чтобы зарядиться духовной энергией у буддистского святого. 

Ученые утверждают, что в теле похороненного еще в 1927 году монаха идут физиологические процессы! 

Мумию буддистского монаха согласно его завещанию достали из склепа четыре года назад. Исследования нетленного тела Итигэлова проводились в Российском центре судебно-медицинской экспертизы. Медики определили, что явно выраженных посмертных изменений нет – кожа эластична, суставы подвижны. А образцы тканей - кожи и ногтей - по своему органическому составу не отличаются от тканей живого человека. Как у живых людей! Поэтому профессор Виктор Звягин, проводивший экспертизу, сделал сенсационное заключение – он назвал состояние хамбо-ламы Итигэлова «прижизненным». 

Когда в 2002 году в Бурятии в местности Хухэ-Зурген откопали из могилы тело ламы Итигэлова, все буддисты поразились – тело покойника не подверглось гниению! И вспомнили предание о том, что незадолго до смерти святой начал медитировать в позе лотоса. Когда лама перестал подавать признаки жизни, тело в той же позе по его завещанию поместили в ящик, засыпали солью и зарыли на кладбище. 

В первый раз его могилу вскрыли в 1953 году и снова закопали. Во второй раз могилу и ящик вскрыли в 1975 году, поменяли одежду и вновь засыпали тело солью. И только четыре года назад нетленное тело перевезли в Иволгинский дацан – духовный центр российских буддистов. 

В дацане уверены - лама не умер, а ушел. И относятся к нему как к живому человеку. Из Музея истории Бурятии были возвращены личные вещи Итигэлова – безрукавка, две накидки и две шапки. Новые халаты для нетленного ламы сшила швея из поселка Верхняя Иволга. Раз в месяц Итигэлова переодевают. И трижды в месяц – по дням лунного календаря – совершают уход за телом, протирают его полотенцем. 

Верующие заметили, что иногда на теле Итигэлова выступает пот. Причем этот физиологический процесс происходит независимо от того, тепло или холодно в помещении. Периодичности этого явления нет. Пот появляется всегда неожиданно. Это не связано ни с временем года, ни с религиозными праздниками. Влагу с кожи стирают мягкой тряпочкой. Кроме того, наблюдающие за ламой ученые зафиксировали, что мумия меняется и в весе – прибавляет в массе после визитов верующих. 

Буддисты считают, что лама перешел в состояние «самадхи». Его духовное тело живет в физическом без воды и пищи!А встречу с хамбо-ламой Итигэловым для паломников считается судьбоносной – буддисты верят, что она приносит улучшение кармы. 

*Политики* 

В Иволгинский дацан наведались видные российские политики – Сергей Иванов, Анатолий Чубайс, Владимир Рушайло и Валентина Матвиенко. 

Чубайс, прикоснувшись к ламе, списал все долги монастыря за электроэнергию. 

– Люди меняются изнутри, когда находятся возле него, – говорит директор Института хамбо-ламы Итигэлова Янжима Васильева. – По мнению ученых, существование его нетленного тела противоречит всем физиологическим и физическим законам. В научный оборот введен новый термин состояния тела человека после смерти – четвертое или «феномен Итигэлова». И общение со святым дает людям небесную энергию, а если с верой попросить себе чуда, оно совершится... 

Неизвестно, что просил у нетленного ламы Анатолий Борисович Чубайс, но буддисты считают, что именно их святой спас ему жизнь. 

– В 2005 году случилось покушение на жизнь председателя РАО ЕЭС, – рассказывает Янжима Васильева. – Спасение Анатолия Борисовича было настоящим чудом, ведь взрыв его машины был тщательно подготовлен. Через некоторое время к нам в дацан приехал президент Калмыкии Кирсан Илюмжинов. Он рассказал, что Чубайс после нападения в первую очередь вспомнил ламу. Анатолий Борисович признался ему, что хамбо-лама творит настоящие чудеса... 

*Должность* 

За несколько месяцев до назначения на должность министра МВД России святое бурятское место посетил и Рашид Нургалиев. Молитва у тела ламы дала свои результаты – политик в этом же году получил высшую должность в милиции. 

– После посещения храма Нургалиев поведал нам, что, притронувшись к телу ламы, почувствовал теплоту его сердца. А премьер-министр Украины Юрий Ехануров был у нас за год до своего назначения, – перечисляет Янжима Васильева. – Чудесное совпадение. Не правда ли? А министр обороны Сергей Иванов, побывав у нас, произнес, что «Итигэлов до сих пор служит России». Лама охраняет всех нас и Россию в целом. 

К хамбо-ламе Итигэлову приезжал и секретарь Совбеза России Владимир Рушайло. Так что наш буддистский святой охраняет всех и бережет покой России... 

Тимур Балашов.

http://zhizn.ru/article/society/5297/   - смотрите фотографии

----------


## Буль

Гхм.. Этта... а я вот чево не понимаю: если он живой - то почему он не ходит, не разговаривает?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ersh

> Гхм.. Этта... а я вот чево не понимаю: если он живой - то почему он не ходит, не разговаривает?


Шшшш... Бао, осторожно, вдруг нас Чубайс читает? Он ить... забанит так забанит...

----------


## pnkv

> *Российские политики едут за духовной силой к нетленному монаху*
> 
> Самые видные политические деятели России приезжают к нетленному телу ламы Даши Доржо Итигэлова, чтобы зарядиться духовной энергией у буддистского святого.


Люблю я нашу продажную прессу. Ну, спрашивается, зачем барыгам духовная энергия?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Asanga

> А министр обороны Сергей Иванов, побывав у нас, произнес, что «Итигэлов до сих пор служит России». Лама охраняет всех нас и Россию в целом.


Он бы еще ему военный билет выдал.

----------

Дондог (24.07.2016)

----------


## Калдэн

> Ну, спрашивается, зачем барыгам духовная энергия?


 Искренне рад за этих "барыг". Ибо установлена связь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Galina

> Шшшш... Бао, осторожно, вдруг нас Чубайс читает? Он ить... забанит так забанит...



А сайт, разместивший эту статью, не работает "временно".

----------


## pnkv

> Искренне рад за этих "барыг". Ибо установлена связь.


Какай такай связь?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Ну, спрашивается, зачем барыгам духовная энергия?


Для повышения в должности, как явствует из контекста сообщения. Ну и чтобы избежать взрыва машины, а также переложить на ламу свои непосредственные обязаннсти по охране страны.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Какай такай связь?


Считается, что если кто-то встречает учителя, то у встретившего есть с ним связь. Лучше, если эта связь хорошая. Тогда ученик может получить от учителя наставления по методам, как достичь реализации.

----------


## Маша_ла

Гы, прикольно  :Smilie:  
А когда это тело нашли и говорили, что живое, мне Лама Кунга говорил, что это просто сделано для пиара  :Smilie:  Типа это fake  :Smilie: 

Гы, долги Чубайс списал  :Smilie:  Другой должность получил..

Ржачка  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

На границе туч ещё немало,
Край суровый кризисом объят.
На просторных берегах Байкала
Часовые в самадхи сидят.

----------


## Юрий К.

Интересно, кроме проведенных в своё время исследований сейчас какой-то мониторинг состояния тела Хамба- ламы ведется (я имею в виду научный) или доступа (в этом смысле) к нему, как к великой буддийской святыне нет?

----------


## Galina

Мониторинг проводится учеными.
И доступ к телу у них (ученых) есть.

----------


## Вантус

А какими учеными? Я вот тоже, к примеру, ученый. Только монторить никого не могу, ибо немного не моя специальность.

----------


## Alexandre

Пару лет назад В Аргументах и Фактах была статья про Доржо Итигэлова. Там тоже про пот было, и про теплое тело. Кармапа 16 тоже не сразу остыл, насколько я знаю.

А что, "барыги" не относятся к живым существам? Или они уже все освободились?

----------


## Бхусуку

> Мониторинг проводится учеными.
> И доступ к телу у них (ученых) есть.


А клавиатуринг и мышатинг ими ведётся?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Мошэ

1. Просят чуд*а*  :Smilie: 
2. А Еханурова потом сняли. Из-за того, что с митрополитом встречался?  :Cool:  
3. А уж Сергеем-то Ивановым я бы и вовсе не стал хвалиться...

----------


## pnkv

> А что, "барыги" не относятся к живым существам? Или они уже все освободились?


А что, уже не имеет значения, приходит человек в храм для молитвы или пиар себе сделать?  И притом, совершенно ясно, что большинство этих чиновников являются, хотя и формально, православными и посещают Итигэлова только поглазеть, не понятно, почему они ищут там каких-то духовных сил. Никто же из них не совершает хадж в Мекку, где думается этих духовных сил не меньше.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Мониторинг проводится учеными.
> И доступ к телу у них (ученых) есть.


Результаты этой своей деятельности они где-то публикуют?

----------


## Калдэн

> А что, уже не имеет значения, приходит человек в храм для молитвы или пиар себе сделать?  И притом, совершенно ясно, что большинство этих чиновников являются, хотя и формально, православными и посещают Итигэлова только поглазеть, не понятно, почему они ищут там каких-то духовных сил. Никто же из них не совершает хадж в Мекку, где думается этих духовных сил не меньше.


 Не отвечайте за других. Кто с каким намерением и куда ходит. Чужая душа - потёмки. Иногда даже просто случай, случайная встреча может изменить жизнь, тем более встреча (хоть такая) с таким ламой как  Итигэлов. Если не эту жизнь изменит, то следующее перерождение. Возможно оно будет более благоприятным, и они встанут на путь Дхармы. Вот заодно и ответ о "связи".
Так что не следует думать: вот они-то "барыги", а мы -  хорошие буддисты.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
 Ведь как и формальные православные, также  есть формальные буддисты.   :Wink:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Не отвечайте за других. Кто с каким намерением и куда ходит. Чужая душа - потёмки. Иногда даже просто случай, случайная встреча может изменить жизнь, тем более встреча (хоть такая) с таким ламой как Итигэлов. Если не эту жизнь изменит, то следующее перерождение. Возможно оно будет более благоприятным, и они встанут на путь Дхармы. Вот заодно и ответ о "связи".
> Так что не следует думать: вот они-то "барыги", а мы - хорошие буддисты.  
> Ведь как и формальные православные, также есть формальные буддисты.


Из этого не следует, что министр обороны или МВД - неформальный буддист. Это вера всуе и "духовный" туризм - но только в случае с министрами и прочими благополучными и образованными людьми. И в то же время это средство для тех, кто действительно ничего иного не может делать для накопления благих заслуг. Я к чему это про образование и блангополучие? Да к тому, что у наших министров есть все условия для практики Дхармы, но они предпочитают приехать, "приложиться к ручке" и ни хрена больше не делать (ну разве что долги за электричество списать с барского плеча). Поэтому они и есть при всех своих возможностях и бездействии "духовные" туристы и суеверы. Не такие уж потемки их душа. Так, сумерки мирских богов...

----------


## Galina

> Результаты этой своей деятельности они где-то публикуют?



http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=4489

Последнее сообщение в прессе: Пресс-конференция «Мировой феномен ХII Пандито Хамбо Ламы Итигэлова»
http://www.rggu.ru/news.html?id=54364

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> Из этого не следует, что министр обороны или МВД - неформальный буддист. Это вера всуе и "духовный" туризм - но только в случае с министрами и прочими благополучными и образованными людьми. И в то же время это средство для тех, кто действительно ничего иного не может делать для накопления благих заслуг. Я к чему это про образование и блангополучие? Да к тому, что у наших министров есть все условия для практики Дхармы, но они предпочитают приехать, "приложиться к ручке" и ни хрена больше не делать (ну разве что долги за электричество списать с барского плеча). Поэтому они и есть при всех своих возможностях и бездействии "духовные" туристы и суеверы. Не такие уж потемки их душа. Так, сумерки мирских богов...


Не нужно осуждать, выбор их был сделан ими. Хорошо бы порадоваться за их выбор, а ведь могли бы и к стене плача поехать.......
Как бы там ни было, но уже есть кармическая связь, даже если она на следующую жизнь....

----------


## pnkv

> Как бы там ни было, но уже есть кармическая связь, даже если она на следующую жизнь....


Почему же на следующую. Чем ближе к выборам, тем больше святых людей будет появляться среди претендентов…  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Простите, но вы преподносите сей факт , как насмешку.... :Big Grin:  
Каждый здравомыслящий человек скажет , что эти люди приезжают решать свои духовные проблемы. В конце-концов буддийский храм  -  не церковь. И никто там "грехи не отпускает". :Big Grin:  
И в плане пиара - тоже не выгодно - лучше в синагогу сходить, например как президент Украины, глядишь всякие обещания из-за океана посулят и денег на предвыборную кампанию дадут..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Прикольно сорадоваться чувакам, которые поклоняются телу Итигелова, но уже много лет не в состоянии выдать российскую визу Далай-ламе, имеющему на то все права. Какова ценность такого поклонения? Это мне напомнило, как мой первый лама говорил: "Чего мертвым ламам кланяетесь, когда живые рядом?". Этот "телесный манифест" Итигелова только подчеркивает нищету и убогость людей, которые уже не в состоянии ничего сделать для своего развития, кроме как покланяться телу ушедшего практика.

----------


## Николай Г.

> "Просветленный совершает ежедневно тысячи чудес" 
> Доген


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

http://www.topnews.ru/photo_id_891_5.html
И вообще это всё в статье про мумий, см. начало тут: http://www.topnews.ru/photo_id_891_1.html (Не очень приятные фотографии, предупреждаю сразу).

----------


## Калдэн

> Этот "телесный манифест" Итигелова только подчеркивает нищету и убогость людей, которые уже не в состоянии ничего сделать для своего развития, кроме как покланяться телу ушедшего практика.


 Спасибо ! От меня и за всех убогих ! Нандзед , посвящай заслуги за нас !

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Нандзед Дорже!
Откуда столько спеси? Вы претендуете на роль Лучшего Буддиста, лучшего, чем они? Людям захотелось поехать именно туда, возможно они тоже хотят хотя-бы прикоснуться к Дхарме. Это похвально. И не имеет значения какие посты они занимают. Я уверен, что к Ламе ездят не только политики, но и другие, не менее озабоченные люди. Так чем же, простите , политики отличаються от остальных? Для Дхармы их посты не имеют никакого значения.
А критиковать нужно равных, ну или досягаемых.

Мне все равно с какими мыслями едут туда люди, но хотелось бы, что бы после посещения буддийских святынь они хотябы немного думали о Дхарме. 

Свет Дхармы есть в каждом сердце.
Сострадание Будд - безгранично!
Сангха - третье прибежище.


*Часть сообщения удалена*
*На форуме не принято использовать предоставленную свободу слова для оскорбления собеседников* 

Категорически возражаю против такой постановки вопроса, т.к. термин "оскорбление собеседников" имеет широкое понимание у самих собеседников, и данную оценку модератора прошу считать не более как провокацию и сабботаж.

----------

Дондог (24.07.2016)

----------


## Galina

12-02-2007] 
    Явление пандито хамбо-ламы Итигэлова ученые Дубнинского научного городка связывают с уникальной точкой сопряжения бассейнов рек Амур, Лена и Енисей. Об этом ИРА «Восток-Телеинформ» сообщила директор института пандито хамбо-ламы Итигэлова Янжима Васильева. 

      По ее словам, точка сопряжения бассейнов рек Амур, Лена и Енисей является уникальной в масштабах планеты. Она была установлена в 1977 году учителем географии кусочинской средней школы Могойтуйского района Жалсарайн. 

      «Больше по мировому водоразделу нет точки, где соприкасались бы три крупнейших в мире реки. В 1983 году решением Русского географического общества этой точке присвоен статус государственного памятника природы и дано имя в честь выдающегося исследователя Забайкалья П.С. Палласа», - отметила Янжима Васильева. 

      В конце января в Дубне прошел семинар, на котором ученые пришли к выводу, что явление пандито хамбо-ламы Итигэлова связано с данной точкой. Кроме того, по мнению Янжимы Васильевой, с этим выводом соприкасаются высказывания Будды Шакьямуни о том, что «буддизм получит новый толчок развития в самой северной точке своего распространения, какой является Бурятия». А также большое значение имеет то, что на территории республики в Эгитуйском дацане находится прижизненная статуя Будды – «Зандан Жуу», возраст которой два с половиной тысячелетия. 

      «Если связать между собой все эти три факта, становится понятно, почему именно на территории Бурятии проявился такой феномен как нетленное тело хамбо–ламы Итигэлова», - подчеркнула Янжима Васильева. 

http://www.vip-buryatia.ru/page3.php?id=4588

----------


## Антон Николаев

> «Если связать между собой все эти три факта, становится понятно, почему именно на территории Бурятии проявился такой феномен как нетленное тело хамбо–ламы Итигэлова»


Ну, три факта. Связал. Всё равно непонятно.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Ну, три факта. Связал. Всё равно непонятно.


Не все сразу. :Smilie:

----------


## Galina

И мне тоже не понятно.  
Про предсказание Будды Шакьямуни знаю, у прижизненной статуи Будды в Эгитуйском дацане была. 
Правда, не  была у нетленного тела хамбо–ламы Итигэлова.
Может, кому-то из форумчан понятно?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Мне все равно с какими мыслями едут туда люди


Такая вещь как "все равно" не относится к буддийскому воззрению. Это просто проявление неведения.

Мне лично не все равно, с какими мыслями туда едут люди. Я там жил в этом дацане и всякого повидал, с чем приезжают и с чем уезжают.




> «Если связать между собой все эти три факта, становится понятно, почему именно на территории Бурятии проявился такой феномен как нетленное тело хамбо–ламы Итигэлова», - подчеркнула Янжима Васильева.


Станет понятнее, если бы увидеть причудливый ход мысли Янжимы Васильевой, которая  свои "мистические предчувствия" выдает за объективные связи. Еще один случай, когда безмерная преданность при недостатке трезвости ума приводит к распространению фантазмов.

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> Мне лично не все равно, с какими мыслями туда едут люди. Я там жил в этом дацане и всякого повидал, с чем приезжают и с чем уезжают.


Здесь: см. равное отношение ко всем;
Как у вас с русским языком Нандзед Дорже?

----------


## Мошэ

Здесь нужно прибавить ещё два факта: обнаружение лика Янжимы  :Smilie:   на скале в Баргузине и амбиции Аюшеева - и всё станет ясно.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Станет понятнее, если бы увидеть причудливый ход мысли Янжимы Васильевой, которая  свои "мистические предчувствия" выдает за объективные связи. Еще один случай, когда безмерная преданность при недостатке трезвости ума приводит к распространению фантазмов.


Нандзед Дорже, у вас какие-то дополнительные источники информации? В ссылке, которую дала Галина, идея о том, что феномен хамбо-ламы Итигэлова имеет некоторые геофизические корреляты, высказана вроде бы учеными из Дубны. :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Ёрш, вы удалили мой пост за "критику наставников и мастеров Дхармы", но хамбо-лама Дамба Аюшеев таковым не является, хамбо сегодня - это вполне политико-административная должность, именно должность, он даже не монах, к вашему сведению, а как возможный учитель ничем себя никогда не проявлял. Если, конечно, вы не считаете передачей Учения политические инициативы.

----------


## Ersh

> *Действия администрации публично не обсуждаются. Все спорные вопросы должны решаться через систему Персональных сообщений или через почту.*


 
Тем не менее, даже по ПС я не изменю свою позицию. Ваше сообщение содержит домыслы, доказать которые Вы не в состоянии.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

А почему вы их называете домыслами, а не мыслями? И потом: я просто свидетель поведения Дамбы Аюшеева, я это видел и слышал. Неужели как свидетель я не имею права на высказывание (учитывая, что Аюшеев не учитель и даже номинально не монах)?

----------


## Alexandre

> Прикольно сорадоваться чувакам, которые поклоняются телу Итигелова, но уже много лет не в состоянии выдать российскую визу Далай-ламе, имеющему на то все права.


А кому нужны проблемы с КНР? Президенту Тайваня, например, тоже рады не будут.

Далай-ламе стоит один раз сделать заявление о том, что Тибет является интегральной частью КНР, и половину проблем рукой снимет. КНР не имеет претензий к нему как к ламе, а только как к сепаратисту. (Россия тоже с недавно сказанных слов Путина, к Ваххабизму претензий не имеет, но вот Чечня...) 
Независимости тибетцы все-равно не добьются. В принципе, вся история с "окупацией" Тибета соответствует окупации прибалтики СССР. И Тибет и прибалтика были независимыми пару десятелетий, а до этого столетиями входили в состав империй.
В центре Пекина функционирует старый тибетский храм, большой, и его реставрирует на деньги государства. По тому же Пекину гуляют ламы с цифровыми камерами и модными сотовыми телефонами(хотел загрузить фото, но 100 Кб не позволяют). Да, в годы культурной революции всеи было очень и очень плохо.  Но это прошлое. Сейчас все движется в сторону либерализации, ситуация лучше с каждым годом.

Извиняюсь за офтоп, просто глупо идеализировть Тибет. Я тоже этим переболел, но когда я разобрался в фактах и провел Китае полгода, это прошло.

----------


## К. Дордже

По-моему, Е.С. Далай-Лама  высказывал  предложение рассматривать Тибет как часть Китая, но с обширной автономией.                    А культурная революция официально закончилась, только геноцид продолжается :-(

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Извиняюсь за офтоп, просто глупо идеализировть Тибет. Я тоже этим переболел, но когда я разобрался в фактах и провел Китае полгода, это прошло.


Я не идеализирую Тибет :Smilie:  . В данном треде я как раз выступаю против идеализации политиков в их отношении к Дхарме, причем всех политиков - включая бурятского хамбо-ламу, министра обороны Иванова, приехавшего на поклон к телу Итигелова, и прочих типа главы РАО "ЕЭС России". Я выступаю за различение одного от другого. Это вовсе не противоречит равностному отношению, как тут меня пытаются уценить сильно равностные товарищи :Cool:  . Мудрость разичения всего по отдельности Бхагавана Амитабхи еще никто не отменял. Просто почему-то различение в больных темах сразу воспринимается как наезд и нарушение равностности. Хотя понятно почему - эмоции так подвижны :Wink:  ...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

В продолжении темы о критике и беспристрастности:




> "Когда другие порицают меня, или порицают дхарму, или порицают сангху, то вы, монахи, не должны испытывать ни гнева, ни недовольства, ни неприязни в сердце. Если вы, монахи, будете сердиться и горевать, когда другие порицают меня, или порицают дхарму, или порицают сангху, то вам же будет от этого ущерб. Если вы, монахи, будете сердиться или горевать, когда другие порицают меня, или порицают дхарму, или порицают сангху, то сможете ли вы судить, справедливо или несправедливо говорят другие?"
> 
> Брахмаджала-сутта


Это я к чему? А к тому, что я не сержусь на Дамбу Аюшеева и не питаю к нему особо сильных чувств, когда он порицает моего Учителя и других тибетских наставников, живущих в Бурятии. Я просто и спокойно могу рассказать то, что знаю. Хотя юридической силы это не имеет (можно удыбатца!). 




> "Когда другие порицают меня или порицают дхарму, или порицают сангху, то вы, монахи, должны разъяснить как неверно то, что неверно. По такой-то причине это неверно, по такой-то причине это неправильно и нет этого у нас, и нельзя у нас этого найти"  
> 
> "Когда же другие восхваляют меня, или восхваляют дхарму, или восхваляют сангху, то вы, монахи, не должны испытывать ни радости, ни удовлетворения, ни веселья в сердце. Если вы, монахи, будете радостны, довольны, веселы, когда другие восхваляют меня, или восхваляют дхарму, или восхваляют сангху, то вам же будет от этого ущерб." 
> 
> Брахмаджала-сутта

----------


## Ersh

> Если вы,* монахи*, будете сердиться и горевать, когда другие порицают меня, или порицают дхарму, или порицают сангху, то вам же будет от этого ущерб. Если вы, *монахи*, будете сердиться или горевать, когда другие порицают меня, или порицают дхарму, или порицают сангху, то сможете ли вы судить, справедливо или несправедливо говорят другие


Мы с Вами пока не монахи.)))

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Но пример поведения вполне легитимен. Это было не наставление по Винае, это было наставление примера поведения для всех. Тот самый пример, когда речь не о религии для некоторых, а о Дхарме для всех.

----------


## Шаман

> Мы с Вами пока не монахи.)))


А что мешает?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Шаман

> В центре Пекина функционирует старый тибетский храм, большой, и его реставрирует на деньги государства. По тому же Пекину гуляют ламы с цифровыми камерами и модными сотовыми телефонами(хотел загрузить фото, но 100 Кб не позволяют). Да, в годы культурной революции всеи было очень и очень плохо.  Но это прошлое. Сейчас все движется в сторону либерализации, ситуация лучше с каждым годом.


По Пекину гуляют ламы-тибетцы?
 :Smilie: ))
Если вспомнить недалёкие времена в России. Попов и в Москве можно было увидеть.  :Smilie: 
А вот бурятские буддийские институты были пратикчески уничтожены.
Последствия этого действа мы будем расхлёбывать ещё долгое время.

То, что было разрушено, уже не вернёшь. Если "всё кончилось". хорошо бы приложить усилия к сохранению того, что осталось. Но, верно было замечено, геноцид и эксплуатация ресурсов Тибета продолжаются.
Наивно думать, что причина захвата Тибета - культурная революция, "освобождение от ига".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ондрий

Да... ждать адекватной оценки от "китаистов" может только наивный форумчанин. Тибетцы конечно ходят строем, все с фотиками и баблом.

А те регенаты и оппортунисты бегущие из Тибета - все как 1 охочие до сансарных благ.. не живется вот им на райских кущах китайкой компартии и лично Председателя. Однозначно - враги народа.

А насчет бурятского замеса - тема всем эта давным давно известная.. но прошедшая мимо тех, кто "не в теме". Суть проблем неблагодарная для псевдо-политкорректных тисков форума. 

Мысли приходит 2: либо розовые очки и некомпетентность либо преднамеренный замысел.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Наивно думать, что причина захвата Тибета - культурная революция, "освобождение от ига".


Согласен, это совершенно очевидная полит-экономическая экспансия военными средствами. В малых масштабах у нас на улицах называется разбой (статью не помню).




> А насчет бурятского замеса - тема всем эта давным давно известная.. но прошедшая мимо тех, кто "не в теме". Суть проблем неблагодарная для псевдо-политкорректных тисков форума.


Напомню, я говорил о притеснениях в Бурятии тибетских Учителей, в том числе моего Коренного Учителя. Могу вне всякой корректности (может кого и шокирует) сказать, что есть конкретные ритуалы подавления и уничтожения тех, кто вредит моему, в данном случае, ваджрному Учителю и ваджрным братьям и сестрам. И применение его совершенно регламентировано. А примеры того, как погибают некоторые ретивые "национал-дхармические" закоперщики в Бурятии уже есть. Как говорили ранее в России, "Бог не епископ, он все видит" (шутка с оскаленными клыками, вокруг слышны звуки уру-ру, хэ-хэ, и основы бытия колеблются в ваджрной свободной игре гневных божеств, ла чак цаль!).

----------


## Alexandre

> Да... ждать адекватной оценки от "китаистов" может только наивный форумчанин. Тибетцы конечно ходят строем, все с фотиками и баблом.
> ...
> Мысли приходит 2: либо розовые очки и некомпетентность либо преднамеренный замысел.


Зря Вы так. Приходящие мысли вообще-то стоит аргументировать если Вы их решили изложить. 
Я не говорил, что ситуация идеальна. Но представление об отношениях Китая и Тибета на западе (включая Россию) в среднем неправильное. Не надо судить по Голивудским фильмам и движению "Free Tibet." То что Китай сделал в Тибете во время культурной революции ужасно, но в то время пострадал весь Китай, а не Тибет конкретно. Украина объявляет голод 30х геноцидом украинского народа. А у меня дед из Поволжья голодал точно так же. Это на ту же тему.
На счет "бабла", финансовый дефицит бюджета Тибета восполняется из федеральной казны. 
Строем в Китае уже давно не ходят. Портреты Далай Ламы под запретом, да. Но опять же по политическим а не религиозным причинам. Свободы слова, в западном понимании, конечно  нет. Но не стоит утрировать.




> Наивно думать, что причина захвата Тибета - культурная революция, "освобождение от ига".
> 
> Согласен, это совершенно очевидная полит-экономическая экспансия военными средствами. В малых масштабах у нас на улицах называется разбой (статью не помню).


Договор о независимости Тибета от Китая был подписан между Тибетом и Англией (!) без участия самого Китая в 1900надцатом году. Тогда Китай гнил и его разрывали по частям (Вы знаете, что Владивосток был исходно китайским?) Так что с точки зрения Китая (а не моей!), они взяли назад свое.

Если хочется это обсудить в больших деталях, давайте создадим отдельную тему.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Это ревизионизм типа "а помнишь, твои предки в 8-м колене у меня соху отняли". Я прекрасно знаю о существовании исторических договоров между Китаем и Тибетом и кто кого "гонял". Но я никогда не соглашусь с тем, что геноцид тибетского народа - это средство для восстановления весьма умозрительной исторической справедливости.

----------


## pnkv

> Я прекрасно знаю о существовании исторических договоров между Китаем и Тибетом и кто кого "гонял". Но я никогда не соглашусь с тем, что геноцид тибетского народа - это средство для восстановления весьма умозрительной исторической справедливости.


Звучит совсем как: я никогда не соглашусь с тем, что геноцид иракского народа – это средство для восстановления весьма умозрительной демократии в ее западном понимании.  :Big Grin:  

А судьи кто?

----------


## Ондрий

> Напомню, я говорил о притеснениях в Бурятии тибетских Учителей, в том числе моего Коренного Учителя.


насколько я могу догадаться, мы с вами подразумевали одного и того же Ламу, хотя проблема разумеется шире и серьезнее. Причем озвучка ее была уже не только среди "мирян" но и "больших" тибетских учителей. Одним словом - у нас с тибетцами доволльно грустно. Если уж совсем рубануть - то в бурятии их просто "давят" как могут. Благо дело, биг-босс бурятии помогает. Но он дружит "против" занимающего должность Хамбо-Ламы (рука не подымается назвать этим титулом), на том и вся помощь строится. Вряд ли Лысая Гора состоялась бы как то, чем она является сейчас, если бы не дружба против упомянутого персонажа (того, занимающего должность т.е.).




> Могу вне всякой корректности (может кого и шокирует) сказать, что есть конкретные ритуалы подавления и уничтожения тех, кто вредит моему, в данном случае, ваджрному Учителю и ваджрным братьям и сестрам.


Не тех ловите (С) ВВП.
выше надо.. выше  :Wink: 
(шутка)

----------


## Ондрий

> Звучит совсем как: я никогда не соглашусь с тем, что геноцид иракского народа – это средство для восстановления весьма умозрительной демократии в ее западном понимании.  
> 
> А судьи кто?


судьи то? сам тибетский народ и его страдания от оккупации.

кстати выше-приведенная фраза звучит весьма правильно, не вижу там смешного.

Братья дзенки - китаисты.. ну до чегож неприятно читать ваши жалкие попытки оправдания "окультуривания темных тибетцев".. Железные им дескать дороги настроили, больницы открыли.. а то дохли они как мухи и виделись раз в 5 лет, без дорог то, тем более без железных..

тьфу, одним словом. противно

----------


## Ондрий

> Я не говорил, что ситуация идеальна. Но представление об отношениях Китая и Тибета на западе (включая Россию) в среднем неправильное. Не надо судить по Голивудским фильмам и движению "Free Tibet."


я сужу по историческим фактам и рассказам моих Лам. Не надо придумывать за меня что я смотрю в голивуде.




> То что Китай сделал в Тибете во время культурной революции ужасно, но в то время пострадал весь Китай, а не Тибет конкретно. Украина объявляет голод 30х геноцидом украинского народа. А у меня дед из Поволжья голодал точно так же. Это на ту же тему.


т.е. я должен комуняк СССР не ругать на основании того, что они орудовали везде? Из, так-сказать, патриотических соображений...  :Smilie: 




> На счет "бабла", финансовый дефицит бюджета Тибета восполняется из федеральной казны.


было бы очень интересно узнать от вас, от чего же он возник и кто проводил независимый финансовый аудит. Китайцы? Или Всемирный Банк? Не бред ли это комунякского китайского пЕара?




> Свободы слова, в западном понимании, конечно  нет. Но не стоит утрировать.


жжоте.  :Smilie: 
вот вот... свободы слова в аушвице тоже небыло.. но зачем же было утрировать на Нюрнберге?




> Договор о независимости Тибета от Китая был подписан между Тибетом и Англией (!) без участия самого Китая в 1900надцатом году. Тогда Китай гнил и его разрывали по частям (Вы знаете, что Владивосток был исходно китайским?) Так что с точки зрения Китая (а не моей!), они взяли назад свое.


А на каком основании Китай считает что Тибет имел ранее зависимость? Амбаней насажали в период слабости внешней политики Тибета. Вмешивались во внутренние дела. Да и то начиная так с 18го столетия.

Не нужно тут пиарить китайскую красную пропаганду, как там всем от оккупации стало хорошо.

Странно видеть подобные дергания "китаистов", которые смешивают Китайский Буддийских Учителей и Дхарму в Китае с комунистами и их позорными наглыми действиями по отношению к соседним странам. Очень странно.. наверное просто очень нравиться все китайское.. эдакое эстецтво...

----------


## Шаман

Я своё мнение о братьях-дзенках предпочитаю держать при себе.
Ну не войну же объявлять, в самом деле?
Так можно всем живым существам, подверженным омрачениям, войну объявить.  :Wink: 

Тут ведь как: либо человек устраняет заблуждения, либо заблуждения устраняют человека.
Есть путь преобразования эмоций в достижение мудрости. Однако это первым делом - путь воспитания собственного ума. Иначе эмоции так и останутся эмоции, и в итоге см. чуть выше.

Мораль: нужно пытаться искать другой подход. Неконструктивная критика = низач0т.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Пы.Сы. Мой пост - к предыдущему сообщению %)

Пы.Сы.2. Причины такого подхода дзенков ИМХО в том, что они учатся *не думать*. При этом не перестают говорить.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я своё мнение о братьях-дзенках предпочитаю держать при себе. Ну не войну же объявлять, в самом деле?


ну я с дзенками чай не пил - мне можно и вслух  :Smilie: 

(упс... ничего личного..  я про "вообще")

при этом прошу учесть мое исключительно дифференцированное отошение к дзен-практику-как-к-практику-Дхармы и к его, так сказать гражданской позиции, относительно которой я и позволил себе высказать свое "фи" (и делал это неоднократно ранее). Нельзя путать такие вещи.




> Мораль: нужно пытаться искать другой подход. Неконструктивная критика = низач0т.


что же можно тут конструктивного предложить, если имеет место аффективное упорство в омрачениях? Читать мантру Манджушри - вот достаточный конструктив для развития мудрости, в ином случае лихо объявят еще один "низчот" за поучительский тон.  :Wink: 




> Пы.Сы.2. Причины такого подхода дзенков ИМХО в том, что они учатся *не думать*. При этом не перестают говорить.


+5! Шутка понравилась - в мемориз.

повторю еще раз "конструктив", мне кажется его не уловили - смешивать свое увлечение культурой Китая и современной политикой компартии Китая, есть большая ошибка с мирской и, тем более, с точки зрения практиков Дхармы, кои тщаться себя таковыми считать.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Да что ж это уважаемые тибетоцентристы так разошлись-то? :Smilie: 
Никто ведь не идеализирует современный Китай, никто не смешивает китайских буддийский Учителей с китайской компартией, а тем более никто не оправдывает ужасы "культурной революции". 

Сперва поиронизировали над С. Ивановым, потом с лёгкостью прошлись по Китаю...- правила буддийского хорошего тона...

Я не призываю ни к какой политкорректности, так как терпеть её не могу, но хотя бы более сдержанными и объективными можно ведь быть? То мы слышим в другой теме, что люди "китайскую речь терпеть не могут", то сейчас современный Китай чуть ли не исчадием ада изображают... Хоть кто-то из тибетских Учителей в таком тоне о Китае говорит?! ЕСДЛ делает всё возможное и невозможное, чтобы найти хоть какой-то компромисс, а в тибето-китайских темах на БФ всё всегда неизменно сводится к метанию копий и к выплёскиванию праведного гнева, словно бы в Китае новая "культурная революция" началась. И куда только праджня с каруной сразу улетучиваются? :Smilie: 

И ещё раз: я не пытаюсь оправдывать и тем более идеализировать политику современного Китая, но кто, как говорится, без греха? Может, "гуманитарные бомбардировки" и "походы за демократию" западных держав справедливы?! Если нет, то давайте хотя бы обходиться без двойных стандартов и помнить о буддийской этике. Те же иракцы страдают сейчас гораздо больше тибетцев, а они такие же люди (только не буддисты и буддийских Учителей там нет) и заслуживают ещё бОльшего сострадания. Если же так охота пометать громы и молнии, то их иногда можно перенаправлять в сторону доблестных бойцов за демократию в натовских и американских касках, а ещё лучше без этих мыслекопьеметаний обходиться. :Smilie:

----------

